# Christy....Cherve with FD? Possible?



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I was reading through the coop, I love the Cherve culture (mild, creamy), not a huge fan of the formage blanc (drier not as creamy)...is there anyway of adding some of the FD to the cherve culture to heighten the flavor of the cherve? I love the FD but don't want to go back to rennet and temps. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

We were talking abt this the other day and believe she said yes we can add it to the FB chevre will hunt for that thread


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Sondra, I am guilty of only coming here when I need something  vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well she didn't say that but she adds it with other cultures like when making feta. so don't see why not. I just went over to DGP and copied the thread with you /Jen/Boren talking abt the FD and Chevre and also smoking chees.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That was back when I was using the stuff from Cheese connection or something like that...the place you had to join and talk to them before you order. I just want to use the chevre culture from cheesemaking.com now  

So Christy how much FD should I put in with it, and just from the beginning? NO extra heat or anything? Vicki


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Vicki, you can add the FD when you add the chevre culture at a rate of 1/8 to 1/4 teaspoon for 2 gallons of milk. No special temp requirements.

I'll add the chevre culture to the coop.

I tried a chevre culture from a different place a few years ago and it was so tart my kids wouldn't eat it. That is how I got started with the FB.

If you say Ricki's chevre is mild and creamy I'm going to try it 

Christy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah maybe Linda will chime in also...we both used the cherve, then when I purchased in bulk for both of us we used the FB...we are both going back to the cherve, but I also want some of the FD to put in it for more deapth of flavor...the FD just is so rich tasteing! 

Vicki


----------

